# Portable Air horns



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

With todays collision on Sydney harbour and through my own experiences of being on the harbour in the yak - does anyone know where I can get one of those airhorns attched to a can of compressed air from!!!!!!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Whitworth's has them. I'd go with the rechargeable.
http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_l...1Descr=Safety&Cat2=462&Cat2Descr=Signal+Horns

The way some boaters behave out there I'm thinking a flare pistol might be a better idea. Shoot a flare across his bow and he'll give you a wide berth :wink:


----------

